# d-drol??



## CORUM (Apr 12, 2008)

I read alot of good things about this stuff, so i started taking it, and it made me feel normal. guess i had low test levels to begin with, but i could tell it works. the only thing after about 2 1/2 weeks using as directed. i couldn't even tell i was taking anything. so whats the deal? do i need to up the dose or what??


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have a clue to as what you are taking? You are taking a compound that contains 3 steriods in a pill and you talk like hey not feeling a thing are you running support supps do you have a pct setup?


----------



## CORUM (Apr 12, 2008)

i know what it is, it sounded pretty strong! and the first week or so i thought ok this is pretty good. thinking it should only get stronger like the testosterone enthate i took a few years back did. but nope!!! nothing!! i actually started getting drained and wore out doing nothing, then i had to fight through my work outs. well not really fight, once i got going and warmed up it was like before i was taking d-drol.


----------



## CORUM (Apr 12, 2008)

i guess i may also be seeing a side effect, that i must have over looked. decreased libido? i didnt think that was one of the side effects. maybe i got confused with another one i was considering. i dont know!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you running support supps and what is your pct going to be?


----------



## CellWarrior (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats one of the Side affects. To some it can cause you to be lethargic.

If your having a rough time starting your Workouts. Try some Caffine 20min before you start. Also a NO product helps gets things going faster.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a surprise because I know a couple people who have seen very good gains in size and strength while on it. In 4 wks gaining 8-10 lbs and seing major lifts increase by 25lbs. They did say it made them lethargic and killed the libido but they did see results.


----------



## kaziol (Jan 12, 2009)

d-drol is good?? What's this??


----------



## torch (Jan 14, 2009)

3 steroids at one time. not a smart decision with out support


----------



## zombul (Jan 15, 2009)

Agreed on the support supps. This is an insane combination so supports and a GOOD PCT are a must!


----------



## tbishop60 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking d-drol, does any one have any good liver supports if i need them or a solid PCT? any suggestions are greatly welcomed.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 19, 2009)

you will need some liver support, i just took more milk thistle since d-drol already has some in it. and you will need a PCT. when i started this thread it was different, but after the four weeks i would say it was good. i made some good gains and actually kept them.


----------



## tbishop60 (Jun 21, 2009)

Could you recommend me a good PCT? I have the vitamin shoppe liver support already so would that be fine?


----------



## nni (Jun 21, 2009)

you are taking a liver toxic steroid, please do a lot of research before taking anything.


----------



## tbishop60 (Jun 21, 2009)

Would you recommend something else than? i previously took Methyl 1-D and was pleased with the results and i heard a lot of good about this d-drol product.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 22, 2009)

tbishop60 said:


> I'm thinking of taking d-drol, does any one have any good liver supports if i need them or a solid PCT? any suggestions are greatly welcomed.



Cycle Support 10 days before and during the cycle. Pct must include a SERM no questions asked.

Cycle Support


----------



## tbishop60 (Jun 23, 2009)

okay okay ive started my supports, any suggestions on which SERM supp i should go for?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 24, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> Cycle Support 10 days before and during the cycle. Pct must include a SERM no questions asked.
> 
> Cycle Support



Nolva or Clomid.


----------



## DesertFox (Jun 27, 2009)

What is the best place to buy nolvadex and less expensive as well?


----------

